

Building a video distribution network in 48 hours - jon_dahl
http://railspikes.com/2009/8/28/buiding-a-video-distribution-in-48-hours

======
nopal
It's a slick site, but the lack of streaming from the CDN would be a deal
breaker if I were looking for a Web video hosting solution.

~~~
brandonarbini
Another developer here. I think you may be referring to an actual Flash
streaming server. We're currently using Amazon CloudFront that doesn't support
it. We're taking a good look at Limelight and others that do support Flash
streaming for the future. Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
nopal
Yes, that's what I meant. Quicktime streaming, too. Basically providing a way
to jump around in a video, even if the video hasn't been been buffered to the
point you want to play.

Again, nice looking site and service!

------
qeorge
Great looking site, and a neat app.

From the title I expected that the service would push the video to YouTube,
Myspace, Vimeo, etc. (i.e. superdistribution), which would be more useful to
me. Are there a lot of content producers who don't want their videos to
spread?

Congrats on finishing a cool app in 2 days, and best of luck in the
competition!

~~~
jon_dahl
Good suggestions. Definitely worthy of the backlog.

------
jawngee
But this is built on top of your zencoder product? So this really wasn't done
in 48 hours?

~~~
Heff
It's actually built on FlixCloud, which is built on Zencoder.
<http://www.flixcloud.com/>

In the Rails Rumble you can build your app using any external services
available to everyone. Half the apps were built on the Twitter API.

